# you have not



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

You have not had enough coffee 
until you can thread a sewing machine 
while it's running !


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

WHAT!?!?

Wish you had video. LOL!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

'film at 11?' I sure hope so, lol.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Ummm - I have a record I don't want to break - I have never stuck a machine needle through my finger -while it was on the sewing machine.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

"That's just crazy!" as my Momma would say. LOL


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Macybaby,
I have and it wasn't pretty. Went into my left index finger, hit the bone and poked out through the tip of my finger. It happened so fast that I didn't even feel it. I was getting mad because the machine stopped and I didn't know why!!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I remember my Mom trying to hurry up and sew something while we were packing up for a vacation trip. Next thing we hear is aaaaahhhhhh. She had sewn straight up her index finger. Dad had to take part of the machine apart to get her finger out. Vacation suspended. Funny how memories like this stay for 50+ years and reoccur every time I feel I'm rushed at the sewing machine.


----------

